# Price check...



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Price check on a C02 system for a 29gallon tank please...


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

There's no epic price difference. What you put on a 100 gallon tank can work on a 10 gallon tank. Really depends on other factors, not size of aquarium.


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks man, so what should I be looking for in buying a C02 system?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Its hard to say, are you willing to put a regulator together yourself or are you looking for a place to buy everything?


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i bought a 5lb brand new aluminum co2 cylinder from my local welding store for 79.99 plus tax. i plan on buying the red sea co2 pro system from www.aquariumplants.com next. i believe it is around 157 plus 5 bucks for flat rate shipping. that should be all i need to put co2 into my 29g aquarium.


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, $240 bucks is too much for me to spend right now, I guess I'll just stick with my Hagen C02 system from Petsmart for right now


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

It doesn't have to cost anywhere near that. I've never used a single stage regulator, but from what I've read these are useable.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9895&pcatid=9895

Are you capable of building something? The most work involved is screwing stuff together basically. If so, you can build a two stage regulator. It can be cheaper than some of the single stages if you have patience.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Minimum about with a little price searching is probably 150.00. You dont need a 200.00 regulator, I dont understand why people are paying that for them, way overkill. Get a JBJ, or Azoo regulator, CO2 bottle adequate for you size tank, brass check valve, and a glass diffusor.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Sicamore Tree,

$89.95 plus a Craigslist CO2 tank for $50.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

I found a new complete co2 system for around 500.00. I need 2 of them.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

barbarossa4122 said:


> I found a new complete co2 system for around 500.00. I need 2 of them.


If you went with that regulator that Roy posted, that's $140 including the CO2 tank. An extra $25-$40 gets you all the diffusor/air line/misc you'd need for the complete set-up. You can also put in a "T" splitter to run 2 aquarium on 1 CO2 tank. There is no need to spend $500 for a CO2 set-up.

You can be even more thrifty by getting used regulators off craigslist or ebay, but sometimes you've got to modify them to get tehm suited to CO2 use, so be cautious.

-Dave


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

davemonkey said:


> If you went with that regulator that Roy posted, that's $140 including the CO2 tank. An extra $25-$40 gets you all the diffusor/air line/misc you'd need for the complete set-up. You can also put in a "T" splitter to run 2 aquarium on 1 CO2 tank. There is no need to spend $500 for a CO2 set-up.
> 
> You can be even more thrifty by getting used regulators off craigslist or ebay, but sometimes you've got to modify them to get tehm suited to CO2 use, so be cautious.
> 
> -Dave


My tanks are located on 2 different rooms so, can't use a splitter. I would do some window shopping before I decide. Thanks for the advice Dave.


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sicamore_Tree said:


> Price check on a C02 system for a 29gallon tank please...


http://www.aquariumplants.com/ 5lbs aluminum tank + milwakee regualtor = $148


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

bigstick120 said:


> CO2 bottle adequate for you size tank, brass check valve, and a glass diffusor.


Hi,

What size bottles do you suggest for a 55 and a 29g ? I do not have co2 yet but, I am planning to get 2 complete system this Xmas.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I had a 5lb feeding my 55 and 29 for a long time. I had to fill about evey 7-8 mts.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

barbarossa4122 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What size bottles do you suggest for a 55 and a 29g ? I do not have co2 yet but, I am planning to get 2 complete system this Xmas.


I would say to get the biggest tank that you can afford and/or hide in your aquarium stand. I have a 5lb tank and several 10lb tanks; the price difference between the two sizes is really minimal and getting CO2 tanks filled up is annoying (which is why i like my 10lb tanks so much better). The display tank we have at our local fish store has an even larger tank, a 20 or 25lb tank and it comfortably fits under the stand. Just remember that you can't place gas cylinder tanks on their sides when you figure out how large of a tank you can go.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

JeffyFunk said:


> I would say to get the biggest tank that you can afford and/or hide in your aquarium stand. I have a 5lb tank and several 10lb tanks; the price difference between the two sizes is really minimal and getting CO2 tanks filled up is annoying (which is why i like my 10lb tanks so much better). The display tank we have at our local fish store has an even larger tank, a 20 or 25lb tank and it comfortably fits under the stand. Just remember that you can't place gas cylinder tanks on their sides when you figure out how large of a tank you can go.


Hi,

I'll get 2 10 pounders. Thanks for the advice.


----------

